
Top oil firms spending millions lobbying to block climate change policies - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/mar/22/top-oil-firms-spending-millions-lobbying-to-block-climate-change-policies-says-report
======
londons_explore
Oil firms could gain a lot from climate change policies if they could be
morphed into a worldwide cap and trade scheme... They could sit back and _not_
extract oil, while making more money than they would have if they were
extracting oil.

I don't understand why they aren't pushing for that.

------
majidazimi
Is lobbying the latest euphemism for bribing?

~~~
rwallace
Yes.

